# DivX vs. MPEG-4



## Matthias_I (7. April 2004)

Seid neustem scheide ich in Premiere hunderte von Einzelbildern aus cinema 4D und dergleichen zusammen.

Bisher habe ich damit auch keine Schwierigkeiten gehabt und brav den MPEG 4 V2 Codec benutz. Ging ohne Probleme.

Mit steigender Auflösung ruckelt es hier und da und ich habe mich gefragt ob ein MPEG encoder eines andere n Anbieters da abhilfe schaffen könnte. Den ich habe, der war für lau zum runterladen. Ich habe den ersten  genommen ausprobiert und der war zuerst auch ok. Jetzt aber bemerke ich, dass ich in Premiere beim Film exportieren die Anzahl der keyframes nicht einstellen kann. Die Voreinstellung alle 10 Frames ein keyframe läßt sich nicht verändern. Mancher exportierte Film zieht hier und da so schlieren. Sehr nervig.

Ein Kumpel hat mir geraten DivX V5 zu probieren. brav den 5.03. for free runtergeladen und probiert. Ein paar Einstellungen später - gutes Ergebnis. Jedoch ruckeln die Videos nicht auf meinem Rechner, sondern auf dem Präsentationslaptop. Kann an der blöden onboardgrafikkarte liegen.

Meine Frage kann mir jemand verständlich den Unterschied zwischen Mpeg4 und DivX5 erklären und welches sich wofür eignet.

Mein Anwenungsgebiet sind kurze Präsentationsvideos von 2 -5 Minuten die Powerpoint laufen oder auch mal ein 10 Minuten Film, der in Premiere gschnitten wurde. Ich nutze 25 fps bei 1024/786 Bildpunkten (Beamerauflösung) Die Auflösung kann ich reduzieren um die Datei kleiner zu machen, die framerate läßt sich ohne merklichen Qualitätsverlust nicht verändern.

Wo finde ich dazu Infos ?

Danke 

Matthias


----------



## goela (7. April 2004)

Frage! Warum verwendest Du nicht MPEG1 (notfalls auf MPEG2) denn MPEG1 lässt sich auf fast jedem Standard-PC abspielen. Qualität ist auch gar nicht so schlecht bei entsprechenden Einstellungen!

Bei einer kürzlichen Präsentation habe ich ebenfalls Videosequenzen eingebaut - aber als MPEG1!


----------



## Matthias_I (11. April 2004)

Ja das ist ne gute Idee.

Doch leider geht die Präsentation oft per ftp nach Odnadata ans andere Ende der Welt. Da ist ein Unterschied von 200 MB oder 500 MB schon erheblich.

Welche Einstellungen für MPEG1 sind die entsprechenden ?
Probieren werde ich das.

Matthias


----------

